# Home Depot Kingsford Charcoal Sale



## djbrady33 (May 21, 2014)

Home Depot is a having a sale starting tomorrow for $9.88 for 2 20 pound bags. They have a lot of inventory in my store in St. Charles, Missouri. A great time for everyone to stock up.

David


----------



## dockman (May 21, 2014)

Man wish I could get by and grab about 4 bags! My store is 30 miles.


----------



## mixermanii (May 21, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow for sure that's a great price I have 2 of them within 10 miles


----------



## rvial (May 21, 2014)

saw it on Lowes website this morning 9.99 as well I plan to stop by in the morning.


----------



## jp61 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I'll have to go get a few.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 21, 2014)

Sweet! Time to stock up - I usually buy 160-200 lbs. when those sales are on.... lol.


----------



## elginplowboy (May 22, 2014)

In true redneck fashion loaded up with 240lbs at lunch.













image.jpg



__ elginplowboy
__ May 22, 2014


----------



## hitechredneck (May 22, 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks!  I saw the butt-load of pallets at Home Depot last week when I was in the store for some lumber and figured they were going to do some wheelin & dealin for this weekend.


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the notice - I will get some either there or Lowes on my journey tomorrow...


----------



## robert gordon (May 22, 2014)

here is a code number to get $10.00 buck's off need to buy 6 bag's 47000RRRRRO663R


----------



## robert gordon (May 22, 2014)

that code number is for lowe's


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2014)

Funny I used to stock until I built my mini. As most of you know I smoke several times a week year round. I'm still working only last stockpile binge which was over two years ago! Finally down to two bags. Darn mini is just to damn efficient. I know don't feel the need to stockpile. Just grab a bag when I get low. Gonna open up some space in the garage!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 22, 2014)

got me 280 lbs (7 packs) today..  still had 2 packs left from the last time I stocked up....  2 years ago to the day (I think) ... as Case said..  these mini's are sooooooo fuel efficient....


----------



## mixermanii (May 22, 2014)

So I go buy 4 bags today and when i get home I get a text from my aunt her neighbor gave her 6 bags and she told me to come get it.. Wow that was a win.. Ready for the summer


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

mixermanII said:


> So I go buy 4 bags today and when i get home I get a text from my aunt her neighbor gave her 6 bags and she told me to come get it.. Wow that was a win.. Ready for the summer


Nice score man


----------



## welshrarebit (May 22, 2014)

I grabbed 120 lbs, with the 120 lbs of kingsford competition I bought on sale last week from Costco I'm set for a long time!


----------



## rvial (May 22, 2014)

I only bought 80 lbs...any more would have got me an evil eye or two from the wife..ay have to sneak some more though ;)


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

rvial said:


> I only bought 80 lbs...any more would have got me an evil eye or two from the wife*..ay have to sneak some more though ;)*


----------



## dougmays (May 23, 2014)

I'm going to go grab a bunch this weekend! I love when they do these sales!

Has anyone noticed a somewhat "moldy" smell from bags of Kingsford that have sat to long? Last 4th of July they had this sale at home depot and i bought 5 sets of bags so i was set for awhile....used one of the last bags maybe 9-10 months later and it smelled a little off


----------



## bcbearsfan (May 23, 2014)

You guys are lucky! Up here in Canada home depot has a sale on 1 bag of KBB for $9 and thats a 16pound bag. Im feeling ripped off. Hahaha


----------



## rvial (May 23, 2014)

Dougmays I haven't..where are you storing it?


----------



## dougmays (May 27, 2014)

rvial said:


> Dougmays I haven't..where are you storing it?


I usually store it in the garage. So i'm thinking moisture is getting to it


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2014)

I bought 120 lbs. Had to sneak it past the wife & into the garage, to put it on top of the other 400+ lbs in there. For some reason, she thinks I have more than enough.


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

I didn't know they had a limit...


----------



## welshrarebit (May 27, 2014)

I bought 120 lbs. I already had 120 lbs of kingsford competition that I got on sale from costco.


----------



## venture (May 27, 2014)

I didn't get much. Was well stocked and only had space for 40 lbs.

I have never had Home Depot place a limit like Lowes did above.  One year I asked if there was a limit, and the guy offered to get a fork lift and put the pallet on my truck.  I had to decline that offer?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For anyone who did or does miss this sale?  Home Depot usually has another one.  Can't remember if it is Fathers Day or July 4?

Also note that Wally does or did have 20 LB bags of RO Lump for $8, which is about half normal price in my area.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jp61 (May 27, 2014)

I think both HD and Lowe's have a 4th of July sale.


----------



## dougmays (May 28, 2014)

Yea i've never seen a limit either, not sure why they did that. 

I'm pretty sure its Memorial Day, Father's Day and 4th of July they have these sales


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 28, 2014)

I woulda just told them..  hey.. I can go to HD and it's 11 cents cheaper and NO LIMIT


----------



## 2010ultra (May 28, 2014)

glad i saw that sale i got 160 lbs and only paid 20 bucks, only cause my dad needed some and i picked it up for him and he paid for mine lol.


----------



## slabslayer (May 28, 2014)

I got mine to! 3 2-packs. That was an amazing deal! !


----------



## mounkey (May 28, 2014)

Dang! Went this weekend and they were all out no rain checks lame oh well


----------



## dougmays (Jun 3, 2014)

mounkey said:


> Dang! Went this weekend and they were all out no rain checks lame oh well


Stay tuned for the 4th of July...they do it again for the holiday


----------



## rdnystrom (Jun 28, 2014)

HD currently has their charcoal deal running...2 20lb bags for only $9.98.  Picked up 4 so I'm set for awhile.


----------



## cturner (Jun 29, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the sale runs until? I won't be able to pick any up until the end of the week.


----------

